# The Curse Of The A Class



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Sounds like a good title for a horror film but I am looking for suggestions on a better way of keeping sun out of my eyes when driving. The only thing we have are the vehicle fitted sun shades. Because of the massive screen I was looking at tinting the top 1/4 of the front screen:?: Anyone done this?
Apart from a good pair of sun glasses what have other A classers used to prevent sun glare when driving.
Thanks for any ideas.
Johnny F


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Smal tint that is part of the windscreen and a pair of wrap round oakleys does it for me


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here goes:-
grow by 6 inches
travel with your windscreen away from the sun
travel at night

we haven't come to terms with it yet either, perhaps the third is best!
or 

use tinted strip of translucent plastic , I think the MCC have one with their name on. Perhaps this is a MHF marketing opportunity?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm not an A-classer so may be speaking out of turn. Would it be possible to fix up a spring loaded type roller blind, and secure the bottom edge to the A pillars. :?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi spacerunner. i suppose you're thinking like the ones used in coaches? that would be a thought... could be a bit pricey


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sun in eyes*

Hi

The blinds you mention - coach like are pricey.

However, one coach manufacturer - Neoplan - have "car like" sun visors that flip down, but are on a double hinge basis and so drop a lot lower.

Not sure if they sell them to the public but I can't see why not. The Neoplan agent in the UK is a firm called Mentor PLC based in Rotherham/Worskop area. This set up was used on the Neoplan Skyliner, not sure if new models still have the same set up.

Russell


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Mrs Moss, bless her cotton socks, works for the House of Bath and says she sells loads of sun zappers (tinted jobs that clip onto and hang down below a conventional sun visor).

Haven't tried one myself, so can't say how good/bad they are but I shall now attempt to include a link to the relevant page:

Sun Zapper

Looks as though it might help. Mrs M says it helps if you're small, which I guess means they might hang down too low.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*THE SUN*

The solution cost me £2 at Truckfest about 5 years ago although since then I have gone up market and spent £4 on the solution. I bought a DAF goody bag which included an orange plastic visor to wear on my head, just like the golfers use. You don't need a full baseball cap. The £4 version is cloth and came from a sale at a golf shop. I wear them when the sun is in my eyes. By pulling them down low (ensuring I can still see out!), I coped with all angles of sunshine in my large windscreened Arto.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Mike i bought a sun zapper, found it was useless for me :roll: 

bob


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

the tinted plastic visors fitted in the daybreak work just fine.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*sun glare*

Do Hymer not fit the roller sunblinds anymore ? if not you sould be able to get from the Hymer P/A catalogue. Great in my old 694. but you will always have this problem when looking into the sun.


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

the tinted plastic visors fitted in the magnum 6 work very well, and are adjustable, however the quarter windows I had to 'half cover' with a plastic tint, bought from a motor accessory shop, due to the sun striking my eyes from a side postion.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

quickgetaway said:


> the tinted plastic visors fitted in the magnum 6 work very well, and are adjustable.


Where do you get these from please?

Thanks for all suggestions.

Johnny F


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer Sunvisors*

We have a B614 - my wife is only 5ft - and the sunshades are great for her!.

Its a 2005 model - maybe they would fit yours ?

cheers


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Johnny F 

They came with the van so I do not have any idea where one could get them from. However I will take a picture of them tomorrow, and maybe someone can tell you where they may be available to purchase.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

We dont have this problem in our Dethleffs-top quarter of the screen is green tinted. A VERY good idea, and I'm amazed that Hymer dont do it!


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Here are the pictures of the visors in "The Leaky Lucy", sorry they are so dark but the batteries need recharging so the flash would not work.


----------

